#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  Learn to Speak English 9 Deluxe [4 CDs]

## Mohamed

Learn to Speak English 9 Deluxe [4 CDs] 




By

Publisher:   The Learning Company 
Number Of Pages:   
Publication Date:   
Sales Rank:   3455 
ISBN / ASIN:   B0000BVL3S 
EAN:   0772040821647 
Binding:   CD-ROM 
Manufacturer:   The Learning Company 
Studio:   The Learning Company 
Average Rating:   2.5 
Total Reviews:   3 

Product De******************ion: 

Learn To Speak English Deluxe 9 is the perfect learning tool for anyone learning English as a second language!


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Learn to Speak English 9 Deluxe [4 CDs]

----------


## mhmodfarag

Helo, engineer moahamed,
      Before any thing, alot of thanks for you for this effort.....but,
sorry i want to ask you about these cds....as i have downloaded them but i can't play them...
for example, cd1 is divided into 4 parts so i couldn't merge them again to form a one cd file to send it to the virtual drive of magic iso  program..............
Please help me.....and if there is any program that must be used, mention it please.....I am waiting for your reply badly.....and alot of thanks for you again.

----------


## mhmodfarag

Hello, engineer moahamed,
      Before any thing, alot of thanks for you for this effort.....but,
sorry i want to ask you about these cds....as i have downloaded them but i can't play them...
For example, cd1 is divided into 4 parts so i couldn't merge them again to form a one cd file to send it to the virtual drive of magic iso  program..............
Please help me.....and if there is any program that must be used, mention it please.....I am waiting for your reply badly.....and alot of thanks for you again.

----------


## Mohamed

> Hello, engineer moahamed,
>       Before any thing, alot of thanks for you for this effort.....but,
> sorry i want to ask you about these cds....as i have downloaded them but i can't play them...
> For example, cd1 is divided into 4 parts so i couldn't merge them again to form a one cd file to send it to the virtual drive of magic iso  program..............
> Please help me.....and if there is any program that must be used, mention it please.....I am waiting for your reply badly.....and alot of thanks for you again.



very  thanks for your nice word 
you can use winrar to extract  the  .Iso files 

also you can use following link 

Download:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Mirror 2: File Factory link
CD1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CD2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CD3
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CD4
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mhmodfarag

I am so sorry for disturbing you every time, but cd1, as an example, only part1 can be extracted by winrar and the file 'setup.exe' do not open.....
......please explain to me how to deal with these parts of each cd in more details.......

Thanks alot.

----------


## Mohamed

put three parts of Cd 1 in the same folder and try extract again

----------


## pablotolin2003

thank you.

----------


## dhirajbakshe

Hi I have download first 2 cd.After installing first complete cd i run the program but it ask insert cd into drive.Then i write the cd and inserted in drive but still it give same error please insert cd into drive.How to run the content

----------


## NESTIN

Muchas Gracias, gran aporte!!!!

----------


## platini12

merci

----------


## hunggeo

thanks a lot

----------


## jcuesta

Thank you. However LE.9.CD1.pm.part2 is no here. would you upload again please.

----------


## adarshjaiswal

Zshare gives an error and rapidshare does not allot me the download space. could u please upload on mihd.net or 4shared.com please

See More: Learn to Speak English 9 Deluxe [4 CDs]

----------


## adarshjaiswal

Zshare.com gives an error and rapidshare does not allot me the download space. could u please upload on mihd.net or 4shared.com please

----------


## hazim23215

> Learn to Speak English 9 Deluxe [4 CDs] 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By
> 
> Publisher:   The Learning Company 
> Number Of Pages:   
> ...



thankx

----------


## ninjagranmaster

Excuse me, Can you upload the second part of CD 1 ??, this part has been removed from the server. thanks

----------


## mobek

zSHARE does not work. (files were removed.)
Rapidshare does not work. (Files were removed.)
Part 2 of CD1 of File Factory is not found.
Please Please review your posts.

Thank you.

----------


## aliali

New Links from RS

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy

----------


## SYAHRUL

Any one have Translator software w/ -----  english - indonesia or the other way...please cause I need this software urgently..Thanks.....please.

----------


## misho0

yes LE.9.CD1.pm.part2 is not here. please upload again.... Thanx

----------


## prohadang

It is interesting to make friend with everybody

----------


## tonmadasm

I try to read all these books you once read before and of course this time I promise myself not to disappear and read these lovely books by you, thank you.

----------


## StephSte

If you have Windows Vista, there is a known issue that does not allow you to install that software. The publisher is aware of the issue and is working toward a solution.

----------

